# Homemade wireless adapter?



## demagogue

Anyone know if it's possible to build one? And if so, how much it would cost?


----------



## brian

like a antena or a adapter you plug into your computer?


----------



## Geoff

You can make your own antenna, but you can't create the wireless card yourself.


----------



## demagogue

I meant like a USB wireless antenna.


----------



## Geoff

demagogue said:


> I meant like a USB wireless antenna.


As I said before, it's possible to make your own antenna, but if you are asking if you can make your own USB wireless device, then no.


----------



## sho95

Most likely not and even if you could it would cost more than what a made one cost


----------



## amanda223

Yea it can be built but it will cost a hell lot coz its parts are very expensive and you must be a trained engineer to make one ....


----------



## Strokes

Try this:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Uni-Directional-WIFI-Range-Extender/


----------

